# Texture Machine For Sale



## PrecisionDrywall (Aug 16, 2011)

I have an extra spray machine for sale. Things are pretty slow around here, and I no longer need 2 machines. This is a great machine, made by Pete's Equipment. It has a 200 gallon stainless tank, hydraulic machine, 135 ft. hose, 10 ft. whip, Binks gun, Kohler 20 horse engine, 23 cfm air compressor, and more...very low hours. $8000


----------

